# Screw Gun Design Research



## nicascott1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am a product design student at Arizona State University and I am currently working on a research project for redesigning the Screw Gun. To ensure credibility throughout this project, I was hoping that frequent users of this tool could answer the following list of questions. When answering the questions please be as honest and detailed as possible. I am looking for your great insights to help me improve my design.

Thank you in advance for your help!

1) Do you find any other uses for your screw gun other than hanging drywall? If so for what?

 2) What brand do you prefer and why? You can also include any details about brands that you will not use anymore and why you avoid them.

3) Do you have any tricks or techniques that simplifies the use of the Screw Gun?

4) Do you have any specific problems or complaints about Screw Guns or how they work?

5) Have you ever made any modifications or thought of modifications to the Screw Gun that would make your job easier?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

1) Other uses: not so much. DW guns typically @4000 rpm (wood) cannot be used for decking app.

2) Prefer DeWalt 6.2 amp 4000 rpm but old model 5.4 amp was more durable. Most ergonomic for me and longest to facilitate screwing 8' lids from floor w/o bench. Makita okay but too short and "snappy" but okay for steel. Jepson- a Makita knock-off and a real piece of ****.

3) I switch lock mine on and never turn it off til I'm done. Preserves switch life. Also turn on and blow dust out (w/compressed air) weekly to extend life.

4) Has gotten to point that is cheaper to buy new than replace brushes, clutch, switch.

5) Could use cord clip to keep cord away from feet during use -- something that would clip to shirt or belt. Do not increase amps. The additional amps don't seem to help. Maybe put trigger lock on top rear where accessible while fingers in groove.
Make brushes externally accessible. An additionally 1" in overall length would truly be a blessing for screwing 8' lids.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ couldn't have said it better myself! however, I have used my dw for decking


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

A 2500 rpm will worker better and last longer. But I have the luxury of having both. Actually prefer my 18v DeWalt for decking. The torque settings control the depth better.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, the few times I've done it though, my batteries weren't charged so it was easier to just plug and go


----------



## Wotootall (Mar 4, 2009)

Prefer the old Black n decker but like always the long lasting tools are taken off the market. Dewalt is the only decent gun for wood but prefer Millwaukee or Hilti for steel. As for decks the floor decking gun by Dewalt is my choice no lifting the gun to single load . Add clip and go just a little more expensive but time saving will usually offset the cost. A simple piece of velcro at the plug base would be helpful to help keep the gun plugged into the cord. As we all have experianced plug outs when hanging boards all too often.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Put a 25 foot cord on them. It will keep the plug from hooking on the walk up step.
I use old hilti 5000 for singles and framing. I use Dewalts with the Quick Drive attachment for collated. Once you get the kinks out of them they work well.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Took my B&D in for a trigger several years ago. When I picked it up, my 35' cord was gone and standard 6' "factory" cord in place. I asked "what the [email protected]#$"!! The guy said I shouldn't attach that long of a cord, "it puts more strain on the motor". Asked him what's the difference than running a 50' extension cord?? I didn't pay for the trigger..... Even a 12', or so, standard cord would help with "hang ups" on the bench. Got a "2 for the price of 1" deal on Ridgid. Gave one to the guy who works for me part time and I kept one (I think $89.00 for 2). Haven't used it enough yet to say whether it's going to actually retire the B&D but it seems to be a decent gun. (And it's got a 10 or 12' cord standard...)


----------

